# New 2018 Tortoise in a Sweater calendar!!!



## biochemnerd808 (Sep 15, 2017)

My newest Tortoise in a Sweater calendar is now available on Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Target, Calendar Club, Calendars.com, and many other places in the USA, UK, and Canada.  

Here is a video of me unveiling the calendar: 





HERE is the Amazon link, but as mentioned above, you can order it from many other places.  

As some of you know, I'm the inventor and creator of the "Tortoise cozy" (which I'm currently not crocheting for sale, and haven't for a few years). Please remember that the cozies are meant for brief "for fun" use, under supervision, and never close to a heat source.


----------

